# Subject to change without notice



## KlOut (Dec 15, 2007)

Mits 55585
Klipsch RF-83, RC-64, RS-62
2 SVS 20-39 CS (12.1) w/ Samson 1000
Outlaw Audio LFM-1 EX
Toshiba HD-A3
Denon 3803

Bedroom

Gallo Due (center)
Gallo Micro l, r, s
SVS pb12 ISD upgraded to NSD (WOW)
Hitachi pj 100


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I like that thread title... the sign of a true (and addicted) enthusiast... :T


----------



## KlOut (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey Sonnie, is there a cure?:no:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If there is, I haven't found it yet. Of course if they quit making products today, I'd be very happy with my Anthem and Martin Logan combo. :whistling:


----------

